# Name Necklaces: Cute or Trashy?



## pinksugar (Jun 17, 2008)

What with the rash of press about Sex And The City, it got me thinking about name necklaces. I actually kind of like them!

my ex thought they were tacky and refused to let me get one, but now I'm single.. I kind of want one! but, is my reaction, purely another one of those things that recently single people do because 'they can'?

what do you guys think? do you like them? hate them?

take for example this one - I don't like the small diamond in it but I think it's kind of cute:


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't like them. lol


----------



## fawp (Jun 17, 2008)

I have two, actually.



One that says "Abigail"...I bought it at Walmart for three dollars in the kids school supplies section (where they have the personalized notepads, pencils, etc.) but it's really cute and looks like it was made at a jewelry store...and I have a teeny tiny one that says "Capricorn" in this really pretty script writing that I bought from Claires...again, for how cheap it is, it looks really good...people are always asking me where I had them made.

I think they're fun and they look really cute layered with other, longer necklaces; especially when you wear them with jeans and a tank or something kinda casual. Think Carrie and her "ghetto gold" that she wears for fun or Gwen Stefani and her glamorous chola look.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

Im not a fan of them myself

i do like initial necklaces.. like jsut an "A" I would prolly wear that


----------



## Anthea (Jun 17, 2008)

I must confess, I am not a fan of them, like GlossyAbby says an initial looks better IMO. However everyone is not like me and you should buy and wear what you like.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 17, 2008)

I flip back and forth with these. I have 2 "R"s one is a cheapy one that has diamonds in the letter, and then a dainty gold one, that's from a jewellery store. I can't say I wear either all that often. I don't know if I would wear one with "Rebecca" though.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to think they were tacky until my husband got me one with my name written in old english for christmas a couple years back. I actually fell i love with it. I won't go as far as to have my name on hoop earrings though


----------



## lauren84 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the initials...


----------



## Anna (Jun 17, 2008)

they are...........ehh. 6 years ago they were SUPER popular over here and I have one my friend's grandma got in poland.....i don't wear it but I just have it...


----------



## magosienne (Jun 17, 2008)

i don't really like them, i have two i never wear, one in gold with my name engraved, and the other one are for little letters engraved in wooden cubes. that last one is cute but too childish for me.


----------



## akbaby (Jun 17, 2008)

hey girl, it is whatever you like. who cares what anybody else thinks, right?

never let a stupid boy tell you what you can and cannot do!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 17, 2008)

I like them



I'm not keen on the ones with just initials. And I agree with you, the diamonds are abit tacky, I say go for it!


----------



## Bellagigi (Jun 17, 2008)

I personally wouldn't wear one but I do think that they are cute on other people.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Those were waaaay overdone here years ago, so I think people here in the US are kind of sick of them by now.

But I don't know what the trends are like in Australia, and, if you like it...you might as well!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2008)

Intials: yes

Whole name: noooooooooo


----------



## fiercely (Jun 17, 2008)

I personally think they're cute.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 17, 2008)

I still like them. I have a 'K' necklace that my father in law bought me for Valentines Day that I wore all the time, until I started feeling like I was being choked by anything that touched my neck (pregnancy is so lovely, lol).

I think Rosie would be very cute since it's not super long, and it's a cute name anyway.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't... those and earrings that kinda look like a bunch of grapes...

Initials, aren't so bad... whole names... nah....


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

They were popular when I was younger. I see some Mexican girls wear them in gold and it looks tacky because they also wear loads of gold jewelry. BUT I do like them still and see some wearing them very well...

I bought one that said I&lt;3LA and I love it.






You just got to pair it with the right outfit and not wearing much other jewelry.


----------



## fawp (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a cute picture of you Celly.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it depends on your name. A long name might not look as good as a short name.

I think that worn with the right outfit it wont be tacky at all!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 18, 2008)

i don't think i would like walking around with my name around my neck


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey girl, it is whatever you like. who cares what anybody else thinks, right?never let a stupid boy tell you what you can and cannot do!

ITA. Who cares why you want one, if you want one wear one.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 18, 2008)

im not a fan,,, bvlgari is the only necklace i wear... LOL


----------



## daer0n (Jun 18, 2008)

Initials all the way.

I personally think that names look kinda tacky as well.

I think initials are more descrete


----------



## katana (Jun 18, 2008)

They aren't Trashy.

I think Rose or Rosie would look cute


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 18, 2008)

cute and trashy





i think they look ok on teenagers, but that's it... I don't think i would wear one like that.


----------



## aney (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't like them


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they are alright. Can be quite nice looking sometimes.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 27, 2008)

I think they can be okay.

When they're worn with the right outfit and they're understated (like with no diamonds) I think they can look quite cute!

I also this it depends on how long your name is 'cos shorter names look better than longer names.

I think a 'Rosie' necklace would be nice!


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't find one with two R's lol


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 30, 2008)

I would love to have a necklace with a G on it. Oh Big Daddy


----------



## Darla (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't help but think if you're on a date with a forgetful guy and he has to keep glancing at your neck..... it might be helpful ...... for him


----------



## Gwendela (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't help but think if you're on a date with a forgetful guy and he has to keep glancing at your neck..... it might be helpful ...... for him LOL!!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

Don't like them myself but I have seen a couple really well made &amp; I like it.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 6, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Rissa928 (Jul 9, 2008)

not cute... reminds me on mall teeny boppers. Or the kind of girls from HS that I never used to mess with.

BUT... some people can pull it off.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 6, 2008)

umm i have one with my initial &amp; one with my whole name..they were both gifts, i don't wear either that much but i think the whole name thing is a bit too personalized, reminds me of schoolkids with their names on their pencils &amp; backpacks lol.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol!

I didn't like them the first time around, like in the disco era.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They were popular when I was younger. I see some Mexican girls wear them in gold and it looks tacky because they also wear loads of gold jewelry. BUT I do like them still and see some wearing them very well... 
I bought one that said I&lt;3LA and I love it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...keUP/020-2.jpg

You just got to pair it with the right outfit and not wearing much other jewelry.

very cute pic, celly!
i have 2 m's and that's enough for me. my whole name would seem kind of like trying to be too young for me.


----------



## abaddon248 (Aug 7, 2008)

i have two necklaces one is white gold and other is yellow gold that say Kristen with the Kisses and Hugs links i got them made by a jewelry store ...they are the only necklaces i wear i love them ....


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love LC's name ring! I want one so bad...my sister has one of her name, but she passed so i'll probably where it for her ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lucy (Aug 18, 2008)

i thought carrie's looked sooo cute! but i wouldn't wear one myself i don't think. i don't really know why :/


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2008)

I used to have one in sterling silver that was custom made in New Orleans. My friend had it made for me by a vendor. It had a curly, scroll to it since he used like sterling silver "rods" to make it, and there was a blue topaz crystal that hung from it. Too cute! No idea what happened to it though


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree, initials look alot better.


----------

